# James Toney on Fedor



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Not sure if this is new, but was first time I saw it and you have to laugh at what a dumb as James Toney really is.






according to Toney, Fedor has no heart, no chin and would get knocked out, dam he has turned my opinion on what I want to happen in the Couture fight, been a Couture hater I wanted to see Couture get knocked out, not that I think thats what will happen, but now I want to see Toney get KO'ed more than I do Couture.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

punchdrunkidiots.com


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Can I get subtitles please?


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

In ways he's got a point but in WAYS. Fedor fanboys don't hate on me hear me out.

Fedor does have sloppy stand up he leaves himself open to much and his chin is suspect because he was basically out on his feet against Fujita who isn't known to have heavy hands.No one has really tested out his chin like Fujita so far. Arlokski was doing very well but he didn't connect with one on the button. He left himself open and Fedor dropped him like a sack of potatos(great ko). Fedor doesn't exactly fight guys that pack power behind their punches.Alot of times he's losing in exchanges but catches the fighter to win by ko and thats what people look at more than his actual stand up abilities.

As for no heart, I can't say anything about that really

Though Toney does sound like an idiot trying to disect Fedor.Fedor is a good fighter with great ground skills but he needs to face a true striker with heavy hands. Toney is hard to understand isn't he?lol

Though relax boys don't hate on me or red rep me because I don't think Fedor is the best around. I do however want to be proven wrong by him(most importantly his fans too who never respond to me)because I like being proven wrong. I'd like him to fight guys like Overeem,Lesnar(he's packs a punch),Velasquez, and basically anyone that has good stand up thats willing to trade with Fedor.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ You make me think about this guy that stalks Joe rogan







Other than that you are weird dude, every post on fedor you seem to attack the fans more than himself. Pathetic, I hope you get some neg reps because you seem to mention it every time like they really mean something.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Rusko said:


> ^^ You make me think about this guy that stalks Joe rogan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm what? I attack his fans?I always ask for his fans not to attack me.If thats an attack then I appologize for it but saying for people to hear me out knowing how Fedor fans can act, i don't want to be cursed out by 1000 of them. Thats all


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Not sure if this is new, but was first time I saw it and you have to laugh at what a dumb as James Toney really is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seen this video before, very entertaining the only part I would love to see is Bas Rutten dispute with James Toney but he proly didnt want to be rude.

Ray seems more down to earth, and I love his look when he thinks he said something very smart "Fear can be the mans best friend'' haha gotto love him


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

James Toney is going to look like the biggest douche on the planet if he loses to Randy.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

James Toney is and always has been a sack of shit. Couture will GnP his ass into oblivion or tear his arm off.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Pro boxers love to criticize MMA fighters weak boxing game. What they don't realize is that its a whole different game when you have to defend against kicks, knees, and takedowns, you can't sell out and play purely the borxing game. If a boxer comes in and tries pure boxing against a skilled mma fighter, they'll find out quickly that pure boxing leaves you open to other attacks: come in with a heavy lead leg and you'll get it chopped out w leg kicks, bob and weave too much and you'll wind up eating a knee...and trying to clinch? Forget about it, your ass is on the mat.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

*James Toney labels Fedor Emelianenko “a one dimensional” fighter*



> Heavyweight boxing champion, James Toney recently labelled WAMMA heavyweight champion, Fedor Emelianenko “a one dimensional” fighter who would fall to the canvas in a heap if he ever hit him.


I don`t know if the UFC paid him to talk or him being new and knowing nothing but MMA is to blame. I like Toney a lot but this statement is pretty ignorant. 

http://www.mmabay.co.uk/2010/06/19/james-toney-labels-fedor-emelianenko-%E2%80%9Ca-one-dimensional%E2%80%9D-fighter-video/


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

And of course James Toney is known for being very well-rounded. :confused03:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, any HW would fall to the canvas in a heap if Toney were to pop them one time. He's a professional Boxer, but in all reality, Toney won't face anyone that is going to stand with him, including Fedor.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

As much as Toney's a/was a professional boxer and all, I don't think the one pop he's knocking anyone out rings true. He certainly the best boxer in the HW division, but being a good boxer and being a good striker are two different things. To all those referring to the Sylvia/Mercer fight, I say look at the Remy/Mercer fight to watch what a well rounded striker does to a boxer. If Anderson Silva and Toney were to have a stand-up war I would put my money on Anderson Silva, who IMO has more weapons to utilize.

Also, boxers don't necessarily have a uncanny knock-out ability, only uncanny(in comparison to MMA) technique. Toney's was great and all but he wasn't exactly Tyson in the power department, even in his prime(and he's far from his prime now).


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Whoever smelled it dealt it.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Fedor would kick Toney's head into the crowd :thumb02:


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> Well, any HW would fall to the canvas in a heap if Toney were to pop them one time. He's a professional Boxer, but in all reality, Toney won't face anyone that is going to stand with him, including Fedor.


Plus Toney is about 10 years past his prime LOL.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Call me crazy, but I think if anyone out there can beat fedor it has to be James. He has the punching power, and head movement to take on anyone in the HW division. People say he will get taken down, but I say how are you going to do that if the fight does not last more then 10 seconds. People dis credit James, but i think he could be the thing that shows how supieor boxing is to MMA, and after James is done with MMA it will fall to the shawdows and boxing will once again become the fastest rising combat sport in the world.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Shit you got me...I would have ended it with check out one of his youtube videos of him training and then rick rolled everyone.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

hkado said:


> Call me crazy, but I think if anyone out there can beat fedor it has to be James.


You don't think Overeem could beat Fedor?


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Crazy talk.


Or maybe "real talk" if you've seen Joe Rogan's Ustream.



That is about as crazy as if Fyodor thought Toney had poor parrying and shoulder rolling skills...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...Oh brother!*

...Yeah, it makes me wonder why a douchebag like Tony would even mention Fedor. Why not Lesnar or Carwin? They are certainly one-dimentional. His punkass knows Brock or Shane would squash him inside of 2 minutes. It seems like a provoked statement from within the UFC. Whatever the case, it was very poor taste. I just can't wait for Randy to show this douche what being one-dimentional is all about when he gets taken down and mauled. Tony will go down in flames faster than Kimbo did. I think Dana only signed him to stir the pot as he did Kimbo. I sometimes question some of the inside motives of the UFC...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

[email protected] the hype surrounding Toney's hands. Here's a list of guys at HW who could easily stand with Toney:


Junior Dos Santos
Fedor
Overeem
Werdum
Big Foot
Carwin
Kimbo
Kongo
Mir
CroCop


And most of the people here have mid-level striking. The top three listed would likely put Toney down in the first round easily but the rest of them would definitely be dominant. Kimbo wrecked Ray Mercer standing and Mercer was no where near as far-past his prime as Toney is now, and Kimbo is terrible standing (just ask Mittrione).


A good amount of kickboxers go from K-1 (for example) to MMA successfully because guess what, kickboxing is effective and varied. Basically no boxers go from boxing to MMA successfully because it's evolved so much over such a long time that it's useless in a vale-tudo setting.




The funniest part though is that most newer MMA fans think Fedor is just a big power puncher opposed to the veteran fans who remember Fedor being more of a ground guy, so who knows what "one dimension" Toney thinks Fedor uses


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> [email protected] the hype surrounding Toney's hands. Here's a list of guys at HW who could easily stand with Toney:
> 
> 
> Junior Dos Santos
> ...


...Excellent post with much credibility...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Uhm...y'all... This isn't new, we've been laughing at it for 3 months. I'm sure I saw it here on this forum first.

here it is







and the rest of the segment. A lot of expert boxing opinion here :thumb02:






I love James toney.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

hkado said:


> Call me crazy, but I think if anyone out there can beat fedor it has to be James. He has the punching power, and head movement to take on anyone in the HW division. People say he will get taken down, but I say how are you going to do that if the fight does not last more then 10 seconds. People dis credit James, but i think he could be the thing that shows how supieor boxing is to MMA, and after James is done with MMA it will fall to the shawdows and boxing will once again become the fastest rising combat sport in the world.


I almost kicked you in your invisible nuts.


----------



## Fedorbator (Jun 17, 2010)

hkado said:


> Call me crazy, but I think if anyone out there can beat fedor it has to be James. He has the punching power, and head movement to take on anyone in the HW division. People say he will get taken down, but I say how are you going to do that if the fight does not last more then 10 seconds. People dis credit James, but i think he could be the thing that shows how supieor boxing is to MMA, and after James is done with MMA it will fall to the shawdows and boxing will once again become the fastest rising combat sport in the world.
> 
> ...


At first I was like...










...





But then I was like...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> I almost kicked you in your invisible nuts.


..Yup you're crazy. Sorry man, if you haven't forgotten this is Mixed Martial Arts. Not Boxing. I suppose Tony own Fedor on the ground? Fedor couldn't whip Tony to the mat with a Judo throw? Isn't Fedor smart enough to use another stragety than to stand and punch with an ex-pro boxer? Kimbo found out real fast that hands are only one aspect of the sport. Fedor would make Tony fight his fight. It's a common sense tactic.

...My mistake...this response was to hkado..


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

lol at the people who forget about looking at the sike....


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I didn't forget the sike, that's why I said I ALMOST kicked you in your invisible nuts.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Fedorbator said:


> At first I was like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is actually a funny threaf for one that I thought I would be extremely mad about.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Well other then you apparently not seeing it, I am also refering to the other two people who have taken my post seriously.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

Mx2 said:


> And of course James Toney is known for being very well-rounded. :confused03:


You sure seem to know his style well. I wasn't aware James Toney had an MMA match already.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

hkado said:


> Well other then you apparently not seeing it, I am also refering to the other two people who have taken my post seriously.


Maybe they forgot their sike? Maybe this is a subtle counter-sike to your sike... so subtle they dont need to write it? There be internet-ninjas in this place, dont you know?... or maybe some people are stoopidly kneejerk?? I cant decide...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure "sike" is actually "psyche."





But yah srsly bros this is how a boxer vs any other striker goes:


boxer assumes standard stance


boxer takes several leg kicks to lead leg, has to quickly adapt stance


boxer assumes an uncomfortable, improvised stance


all of boxer's creds go out the window



But this is sort of null and void, once Toney steps in the cage he's no longer a boxer. He's an MMA fighter with a boxing background.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> I'm pretty sure "sike" is actually "psyche."...


No it's sike.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Soakked said:


> No it's sike.



Like you're going to "psyche someone out" ie play headgames? Base of psychology?


Or sike like the made-up word in the urban dictionary.


You guys are just mad cuz toney would totaly sub fedor 10/10 times and so would brock.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Does Toney ever shut the **** up? He's already the biggest joke in professional MMA, and he's not even fought yet. Jeebuz Christ, I can't wait to see Couture drive him face first into the fence, slam him on his ******* head and pound him out.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

hkado said:


> Call me crazy, but I think if anyone out there can beat fedor it has to be James


Well considering what Fedor did to Semmy Schilt all be it some years ago, I doubt very much that Toney would stand much of a chance against Fedor, I would describe Semmy as a far more dangerous and superior striker to Toney.

To be fair to Toney I do give him some kind of a chance against Couture, way I see it that fight will go one of to ways, ether Couture will win early take downs and make Toney look fair out of his depth on the ground and like he should of never been in the octagon in the first place in a very one sided fight, or Toney will catch a big one early and ether rock couture and move in for the TKO or straight KO, against Fedor however, Toney would stand no chance, what ever you may think of Randy, Fedor is twice the fighter in every sense, in his wrestling, his stand up, his submissions, his speed, Toney would stand very little to no chance of catching Fedor before Fedor won the take down.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by hkado
> Call me crazy, but I think if anyone out there can beat fedor it has to be James


You, my friend, are crazy.

Unfortunately, I don't think we'll ever get the satisfaction of seeing how crazy that thought is.

Toney has been training with king mo and probably some other wrestlers. By now he's been picked up and thrown down more than he had his entire life before this. He's been held down and smothered for 2-3 minutes at a time (no way he could go 5) and he's been tapped a dozen different ways. 

I honestly believe that every brain cell he has left is trying to figure a way out. I don't know what it will be ... maybe an injury, maybe a "more important" boxing match, maybe he'll say his grandmother died I don't know. I don't think he will ever step in the octagon.

...I wonder if they could make a vBookie thread for that?


----------

